

Ask HN: Outliner templates for building a startup - edb

I recently discovered WorkFlowy and org-mode, and fell in love with the idea of organizing my thoughts in outline form.<p>I was curious if anybody wanted to share their high-level "templates" for how they organize their thoughts for their startup, or any project (web or otherwise) for that matter.
======
edb
And just to get the ball rolling; I'll start with my first draft at my
business planning outline I ended up with after a brainstorming session :

    
    
        - Product Development
          - Features
          - Bugs
          - Design
            - Feedback
            - Direction
        - Marketing
          - Launch
          - Viral Component
          - Incentivize referrals / Customer Acquisition
        - Business
          - Raise Money
          - Monetize
        - Brain Dump

~~~
dglassan
I'm not sure if these are in order but I would put monetize before raise
money. I try to build a revenue model into a business rather than just assume
I'll be able to raise money to fund the company.

~~~
edb
Good point, I'm more interested in "Things I need to think about" right now
though. I guess I'll research 'how to write a business plan' a bit more.

------
da5e
I found this interesting: <http://thestartuptoolkit.com/> It's template for
developing a startup idea.

~~~
edb
Thanks!

